# Size of your penis



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

> To satisfy the curiosity of men (and women) worldwide, many scientific research papers have tried to answer the question to which many men want an answer - what is the average penis size?
> 
> Published findings are often introduced with background information on men's widespread anxiety about whether or not their penis is big enough, and if sexual partners are going to be satisfied. So what is the truth?
> 
> ...





> Fast facts on the average penis size
> 
> 
> Here are some key points about the average penis size. More detail and supporting information is in the main article.
> ...


Very interesting.

I have a couple of questions for WF users:
1) Do you care about the size of your penis (if it's too big or too small)
2) Do you know what's the size of your penis (flaccid , erect )


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Since I don't have one, I'll simply state that as long as it's not concave or won't concave me, I don't give a shit. :draper2

Edit: Don't ask people their dick sizes, we have kids on here. :kobe


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

im 8.5 erect


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

So you made the thread yet you didn't post yours first?

:aj3 Nice try.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*1) No. All that matters is that I'm capable of impregnating womenfolk. I don't give a fuck about your pleasure. Women are here to get my rocks off and bear my children.

2) roughly 3 inches erect*


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

1) No, just as long as the woman is happy. 

2) I don't really know.


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

@#Naomi'sButtIsLife 

Oh ok. 




> 1) Do you care about the size of your penis (if it's too big or too small)


Thankfully mine is neither so no.




> 2) Do you know what's the size of your penis (flaccid , erect )


Erect , around 5.6 - 5.8


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> @#Naomi'sButtIsLife
> 
> Oh ok.
> 
> ...


:benson

Tbh I don't even know. I've never been bothered enough with it to do crap like measure. It pisses. That's all I need it to do right now.

If I get married, then I'll have another use for it. But until then, it's a bladder drain. Nothing more.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I feel like one of the biggest faults of the porn industry is people comparing themselves to pornstars.

Bruh, chances are if it's not infected and you're not in pain, your dick is fine.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Greatest thread ever. :flair4


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

1. Well yes, though it's been a non issue with the ladies I've been sexual with. Whether they were lying and just being nice, I don't know. They seemed satisfied :|

2. I've never measured it, no.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

i need help measuring mine


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Penis size is more a guy problem than a girl problem, the stats in that article prove it. There is a local radio station that dogs on two of the guys there for having small penises but they are married and have kids, so have hope. 

Not posting my pecker size, no need to impress or be mocked on a wrestling forum. Maybe its really big, or really tiny, or maybe average or slightly bigger.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

If it's big enough to shove in a broad's mouth, then it's big enough.


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

They will receive whatever I choose to give them. And they will like it. THEY WILL ALL LIKE IT.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

What? WHAT? WHAAAAAAAAAAAAT? lmfao

But for the hell of it, mine is what it is. It gets the job done and brought happiness to me. The one thing I do like is it is an Inspector Gadget Penis. It is nice and compact when not in use and grows a nice bit when time for action. I have found quite a few women have got a kick out of that feature lol


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> 2) roughly 3 inches erect


Way to emasculate those of us who are not as well-endowed. :vince7


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)




----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I think most guys are insecure of their penis size. The reason why is because most men think that they need a huge dick to satisfy a woman and some are afraid that their sexual partner will either laugh at their small soldier or get turned off by it and reject any future sexual advances. And it's shaming in a way because the man would feel upset for a little. 

The reality is. Is not the size what counts is what you do with it. 

If you're one of those guys that are insecure you might as well learn to eat pussy and get heads in return instead of penetrating her.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

1. No but women who I've fucked said that my dick be hurting them during intercourse.

2. Don't know the size and length. All I know is that its big and thick.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I probably have the smallest dick around here and I've still managed to make women happy. Just need to put more effort into it :rock


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Another interesting fact here that men over-look is that the majority of women prefer 4-5 inches. Plus, their pleasure centers are not that deep so the further in you go doesn't necessarily increase the pleasure for them. And at a certain length pleasure is actually replaced by pain ... especially if the dick ends up hitting their cervix. 

Pleasure really depends on whether your penis or motion in bed is stimulating their pleasure spots ... spots that aren't buried deep .. so longer (after a certain length) doesn't matter in that regard - as well as mental stimulation of fulfillment of fantasy or something. 

So even those women that think that a longer dick will give them more pleasure are actually mistaken as well. In that case what is actually giving them pleasure is the _idea _of being penetrated deep - not the physical component itself. Don't forget that sex is both mental and physical.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

On flop, mine is pretty small unfortunately. On erect it goes from about 5 1/2 - 6 inches so luckily, that's average.

I've slept with a fare few girls and I've never had any complaints. 

I just get embarrassed if someone ever sees my penis flaccid. It takes a little while to get properly comfortable whenever I have a girlfriend, but over time when we're used to eachother, they do see my flaccid penis and they've never mentioned anything about it.

On erect, I can do the job, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> 1) Do you care about the size of your penis (if it's too big or too small)
> 2) Do you know what's the size of your penis (flaccid , erect )


1. Not really. I'm still a virgin, properly speaking, so it's not something I bother about too much. The experience I do have has not yielded any complaints on the subject one way or the other.

Plus I'm gay as fuck and way more interested in receiving dick than giving someone mine, so I don't really think it's ever going to be an issue at any point in the future, either.

2. I measured it once when I was a teenager but nowadays I could only really manage a vague estimate of "about average, I guess."

I've seen ones roughly the same size, and I've seen noticeably bigger but I've also seen noticeably smaller. So... yeah.

Not a massive concern for me, really.

Also sorry if that was more detail about my sexual habits than anyone needed.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Reservoir Angel said:


> .
> 
> Plus I'm gay as fuck and way more interested in receiving dick than giving someone mine, so I don't really think it's ever going to be an issue at any point in the future, either.
> 
> .


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

13 feet is mine, I have trouble keeping it in my pants dawg, girls alaways wanting to suck it. LOL


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

My beautiful wife of 14 years is satisfied, that's all that matters.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Sounds kinda like how girls think all guys want girls with huge tits.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dykwia (Oct 4, 2015)

I've been with guys who have been about 5 inches in length and guys who have been about 10 inches. They were all comparable in girth and I've never measured and am not that good with circumference. Sorry.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Stand back ladies, this thread is for the fellas.


I've never actually measured before, but I would guesstimate about 6 or 7 inches erect.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Can we do a 'size of your boobs' thread for the ladies? :hmm:



Randumo24 said:


> Sounds kinda like how girls think all guys want girls with huge tits.


This is true and I wish more women would realize it.

-Signed, someone with huge boobs who has never had a guy so much as second glance at her.

Seriously, ladies, big tits are overrated and just make you look awkward and make it difficult as fuck to shop for clothes.


----------



## Jobbers wanted (Apr 9, 2015)

Im not gonna comment on my my size, but this thread is fucking hilarious :grin2:


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

THIS IS LITERALLY A CIRCLE-JERK THREAD! :ugh2


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

1cm of gender fluid goodness. 

:shrug


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

chemical said:


> 1cm of gender fluid goodness.
> 
> :shrug


YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A PENIS, you know where your obligation belongs when it comes to penises, lady. :ayoade


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

Of course I care about my penis size and any guy or girl that says they don't care about penis size is flat out lying


I used to be rather small though now well I'm pretty big 7.50 inches erect length and around 6.50 inches in erect girth

yeah the females seem to just "now can't get enough of me" how'd that happen?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

HardKoR said:


> Penis size is more a guy problem than a girl problem


Try telling Chyna that, she feels pretty damn insecure about how small her penis is.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Dick size is important I don't care what anyone says. Okay you can still be a great lover with a small dick, but there will always be that asterisk, how much better would it be if you were packing heat? Me personally, I'm about average in length, just shy of the vaunted 6 inch mark, but I'm thick and really if anything thickness is just as if not more important than length.

Also worth noting that while white chicks often insist it's not important, black girls will flat out tell you it's important. And there's a reason black girls usually go with black dudes and once a white girl goes black, they tend not to go back.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck it, I'll be honest. 

Mine is a about 6 inches, which I assumed was on the small side, but I had a girl tell me that I was too big for doggy style.


----------



## whittle181 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm way over 10 inches yet under 5 and a half foot tall in height... go figure with that one :serious:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It's good enough to get the job done. And that's what matters most. Making your lady satisfied.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I feel like one of the biggest faults of the porn industry is people comparing themselves to pornstars.
> 
> *Bruh, chances are if it's not infected* and you're not in pain, your dick is fine.


well fuck...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rush said:


> well fuck...


That's what you get for being the king of sloots. :mj


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That's what you get for being the king of sloots. :mj


You don't blame the filthy bitches for having something :evil?


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Do I care? Frankly, yes. I care because I like having things to internally brag about. I care because I think men with small penises tend to have inadequacy issues, lack confidence and fear women. I care because a large penis is a sexual amenity even if it's not the be all end all. I care because my penis can do cool things that a smaller one can't. I care because I like to know girls brag about me to their friends. 

Myself, I'm 7.5 inches.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Big Bird said:


> Do I care? Frankly, yes. I care because I like having things to internally brag about. I care because I think men with small penises tend to have inadequacy issues, lack confidence and fear women. I care because a large penis is a sexual amenity even if it's not the be all end all. I care because my penis can do cool things that a smaller one can't. I care because I like to know girls brag about me to their friends.
> 
> Myself, I'm 7.5 inches.


Is that why you call yourself Big Bird?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I have nothing to hide. 8 1/2 inches erected. I am blessed.


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Can we do a 'size of your boobs' thread for the ladies? :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a tit guy, I couldn't disagree more. From smaller to bigger gals (Hell, thicker girls have the best chests, usually) - that's the first thing I look at and what draws my attention.Ironically enough, I've been married for ten years (this week!) to a woman that isn't big on having her chest touched (sensitive, tickles or hurts 75% of the time). So you're right that it isn't the most important thing either.

It's a weird comparison too, because guys don't walk around with half to 2/3 of their dicks showing either haha


----------



## Dykwia (Oct 4, 2015)

I think some of you guys need to start posting pictures. LOL


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

TripleG said:


> Fuck it, I'll be honest.
> 
> Mine is a about 6 inches, which I assumed was on the small side, but I had a girl tell me that I was too big for doggy style.


Same here. Somewhere between 5 and 6. My wife does doggy style, but often complains the next day. If we're having a lot of sex and she seems like she's on a roll - hormone-wise - I'll put off doggy style till near the end, because it can make her sore and end things.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Its all about your skill level. If youre good, it doesnt matter. Even if your girl is like stephanie mcmahon and you can fit a 747 in there (HHH words) you can still get them off while getting yours


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

solarstorm said:


> As a tit guy, I couldn't disagree more. From smaller to bigger gals (Hell, thicker girls have the best chests, usually) - that's the first thing I look at and what draws my attention.Ironically enough, I've been married for ten years (this week!) to a woman that isn't big on having her chest touched (sensitive, tickles or hurts 75% of the time). So you're right that it isn't the most important thing either.
> 
> *It's a weird comparison too, because guys don't walk around with half to 2/3 of their dicks showing either hah*a


That would be a little terrifying. :|

Yeah, that's another thing both men and women don't seem to realize--bigger boobs are far less sensitive. I've been punched hard as hell in the tit before and it felt like nothing. I guess it's good if I ever get into a fight, but it does the exact opposite and would hinder me if I ever messed around with someone.


----------



## Z MAN (Oct 4, 2015)

Only 1 inch flaccid

4 inches erect


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I have dated someone who was 9 and a half... And his width for atleast 3 fingers... That was awful, id rather a smaller one.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm really bad when it comes to accepting compliments, because I don't know if people are being legit, or they just don't wanna hurt my feelings, but I've been accused of growing up near Chernobyl because of my size.
I honestly don't think I could get a girlfriend is I were to become single because I've been with every girl I've been with purely on reputation.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

deniro said:


> 22 year old virgin, 1.96 cm, 70 kilos.... flaccid is about 3-4 cm while erect is 15-16. I want to go to a doctor to see what's the problem and why is it this small when flaccid.


Anyone else like how _THIS_ is this guys first post on the forum? :lmao

I like to think that he was lurking, saw this thread and felt the sudden need to finally sign up and post about his penis in a very detailed manner.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

7 inches erect.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Space mountain


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't even know the size of my penis. I don't measure it or play with myself.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't care about size. More interested in how big of a load a guy can blow on my face.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My peen has served me well and I don't worry about its size or girth. I'm 7 inches erect btw.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Brie Mode said:


> Don't care about size. More interested in how big of a load a guy can blow on my face.


... okay, this is my favourite post in this thread.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Impolite said:


> Dick size is important I don't care what anyone says. Okay you can still be a great lover with a small dick, but there will always be that asterisk, how much better would it be if you were packing heat? Me personally, I'm about average in length, just shy of the vaunted 6 inch mark, but I'm thick and really if anything thickness is just as if not more important than length.
> 
> Also worth noting that while white chicks often insist it's not important, black girls will flat out tell you it's important. And there's a reason black girls usually go with black dudes and once a white girl goes black, they tend not to go back.


I'm calling bs in that last line.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This thread :ha

My wife says mine is good and really that is all that matters to me.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chyna's clitoris is bigger than my penis :mj2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> This thread :ha
> 
> My wife says mine is good and really that is all that matters to me.


Can I call you Girth Brooks?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Can I call you Girth Brooks?


:lmao if you really want to


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a Rusev dong! :rusevyes


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Brie Mode said:


> Don't care about size. More interested in how big of a load a guy can blow on my face.


O_O


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

deniro said:


> no joke man. i try to get a girlfriend from college but i'm afraid of embarrassment. when it is flaccid you think that is some 12 year old kid dick. girth is not that good either when flaccid


Why would it matter what the flaccid size is?


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> Why would it matter what the flaccid size is?


That girl in your sig is disgusting.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Those studies are fake. Recently there was a similar study that stated that "most men like small boobs". I've met tons of people and including myself that got into girls for their big boobies, but I've never heard a guy sleep with a girl because she had average boobies. 

Likewise I've met tons of girls who slept with a guy because he was known to have a big dick, but I've never ever heard of a chick that slept with a guy just because he had an average dick.

Sorry average - small people, but size matters. The sooner you realize it, the sooner you will actually put effort in accentuating your strengths instead of whining about some pros you'll never have. You can still be hot, you just have to realize that you won't be the hottest in that region.

What's with that modern god-complex anyway? Nowadays every average idiot wants to be told that each of his/her bodypart is perfect, to me that is perverse and baffling. If you have a 6-inch dick, just live with it, it's not the end of the world ffs.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Brie Mode said:


> Don't care about size. More interested in how big of a load a guy can blow on my face.


Just... Beautiful.

(I hope you are of the female persuasion by the way)


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

8.2 inches. And I'm aware no one will believe me (especially since there is a .2 on there but that's legit the exact measurement. Done this before) but that's fine. I have measured before on several occasions and that's the most consistent number I get. And I'm sure size matters to some degree on either end. I'm sure if you're too small that makes a difference and I'm sure if you're too big that makes a difference as well.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

deniro said:


> when you're taking a shower with your girlfriend/wife is embarrassing to see your dong that small. that's what i think... maybe i'm insecure.


Don't see why it would matter, if the erect length is fine why would they care?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Loudness said:


> Those studies are fake. Recently there was a similar study that stated that "most men like small boobs". I've met tons of people and including myself that got into girls for their big boobies, but I've never heard a guy sleep with a girl because she had average boobies.
> 
> Likewise I've met tons of girls who slept with a guy because he was known to have a big dick, but I've never ever heard of a chick that slept with a guy just because he had an average dick.
> 
> ...


Depends on what is defined as "small" and "big". 

To me, a D cup is small and anything below it might as well be flat chested because I compare it to my own size. Average cup is around a D in the US, so if most guys prefer a C, then most would prefer 'small' boobs. 

And a lot of guys do not like big boobs as much as they say they do, and there is such a thing as too much. Once you go past a DD or a DDD, most dudes find them disgusting. 

And the reason why you've never heard someone sleep with someone for the sake of them having an average attribute is there is no reason for them to discuss it because it doesn't deviate from the norm or is anything uncommon or special. Doesn't mean they can't have a preference for the norm.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

It's about tree fiddy.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Honestly I've had "hands-on experience" with all three variations (average, blow average and above average) and I prefer the average to anything else. Just as fun, but easier to manage and more accessible. Can do what I want with it without having to really force myself.

... I'm hoping I horrified at least someone with that.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Honestly I've had "hands-on experience" with all three variations (average, blow average and above average) and I prefer the average to anything else. Just as fun, but easier to manage and more accessible. Can do what I want with it without having to really force myself.
> 
> ... I'm hoping I horrified at least someone with that.


I'm not horrified. I love hearing about experiences of gay men :shrug 

To be honest the whole "is big better" crap nothing but a circle jerk. Most women (and men) do not want to hurt the feelings of their guy/girl and so whenever they're required to comment on whatever body part (dick or boobs) they won't turn around and say what they really felt. 

Then they'll move on to the next guy and girl and start praising whatever the size of their junk is. 

Then they'll move to someone else. 

Most of this is based on personal testimony - a lot of which is fake and half-truths. If a guy had a big dick and his girl told him that she loved it, he'll die believing that his size mattered. If a guy has a small dick and his told him that she loved it .. he'll die believing that size doesn't matter. The science is at best favouring the "average" sized guys but by and large inconclusive. 

The only fact here of relevance is that men are conditioned to associate their sense of self-worth with the size of their dick and that is their own fault for falling for something that is not based on fact at all. The amount of junk ideas behind justifying why they should associate the size of their ego to the size of their ego is funny to me. When you get down to having real sex, there's a fuck ton more going on than just size and girth and all that jazz. 

When you think about the fact that half of the world's men and women cannot even experience real pleasure (since cut men lose their ability to ever find out how pleasureable sex really can be and the women aren't lubed right along with that) you'll realize that size is really not one of the determining factors of sexual pleasure at all.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1. No

2. Just over 6 inches


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

whelp said:


> Just... Beautiful.
> 
> (I hope you are of the female persuasion by the way)


I wish. Unfortunately I'm a man.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> *1) No. All that matters is that I'm capable of impregnating womenfolk. I don't give a fuck about your pleasure. Women are here to get my rocks off and bear my children.
> 
> 2) roughly 3 inches erect*


post of the fucking year


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> And a lot of guys do not like big boobs as much as they say they do, and there is such a thing as too much. Once you go past a DD or a DDD, most dudes find them disgusting.


Again, I think that's an overly broad generalization.

Massive breasts are one of the higher selling subsets of the porn industry. There has to be quite a few guys really into it. I'm not talking DDDs either - I'm talking G-sized and such.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

The Apostate said:


> I'm not horrified. I love hearing about experiences of gay men :shrug
> 
> To be honest the whole "is big better" crap nothing but a circle jerk. Most women (and men) do not want to hurt the feelings of their guy/girl and so whenever they're required to comment on whatever body part (dick or boobs) they won't turn around and say what they really felt.
> 
> ...


Honestly even as a bloke I just find the whole idea of men really seeming to care how big their dick is to be hilarious. Plus I find it's often the ones who try and brag most that tend to be the most prone to exaggeration whereas the guys who just don't talk about it tend to be the more impressively-endowed.

Not every time, granted, but one does notice a pattern when you've somehow managed to find out the sizes of most of your friend's dicks and then some. Don't even ask how I managed to get that information out of them, I really don't know why they told me. Ego, most likely.

Frankly as long as you know how to use it, the size is largely secondary. Not totally unimportant, but not as important as my gender's collective fragile ego likes to make it seem. 

And then you get into the whole "length or girth" debate about it. Which can be solved right now: Girth. I'll always remember a limerick I heard eons ago: "Long and thin goes too far in, short and thick does the trick."



solarstorm said:


> Again, I think that's an overly broad generalization.
> 
> Massive breasts are one of the higher selling subsets of the porn industry. There has to be quite a few guys really into it. I'm not talking DDDs either - I'm talking G-sized and such.


I know breasts aren't my area of expertise but I've always held that anything noticeably larger than a good comfy handful is mostly just wasted space.

A position that's been backed up by some of the most sex-obsessed straight guys I know, so it's not just a gay man's uniformed rambling.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

solarstorm said:


> Again, I think that's an overly broad generalization.
> 
> Massive breasts are one of the higher selling subsets of the porn industry. There has to be quite a few guys really into it. I'm not talking DDDs either - I'm talking G-sized and such.


The porn industry is still a very specified market. On top of that, majority of pornstars do NOT have nor do their jobs demand boobs that large.

In fact, average pornstar bra size actually seems to be smaller than the normal average bra size . (take this with a grain of salt, because it is huffingtonpost)

It's a subset, of course, like you said. On top of that, people finding something appealing in porn does not by any means mean that it is something they desire in a partner.



Reservoir Angel said:


> I know breasts aren't my area of expertise but I've always held that anything noticeably larger than a good comfy handful is mostly just wasted space.
> 
> A position that's been backed up by some of the most sex-obsessed straight guys I know, so it's not just a gay man's uniformed rambling.


This is true and something I've heard a lot of guys say--if it's bigger than their hands, it's too much. You couple that with the sagginess and naturally more vein-y appearance of bigger natural boobs and majority of straight dudes gag.

It's why having a J cup have given me no edge whatsoever. :mj2


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

_1) Do you care about the size of your penis_ - I used to in my teens but most women I've been with seem satisfied with my performance (only 1 of 7 wasn't but she was a legit slut so not gonna worry about that lol). My current relationship is a rare one where my girlfriend is extremely easy to orgasm so she cums multiple times before I do so I'm happy in that department lol.


_2) Do you know what's the size of your penis_ - Erect 6.2inches


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> On top of that, people finding something appealing in porn does not by any means mean that it is something they desire in a partner.


This is amazingly true. If people could see some of the porn I've looked for I'd never get a single date ever again. I mean sure I never get them anyway because I'm just terrible across the board, but the point stands.

To loop it back round, this is why despite my current experience limit with dick size being a solid 8", I have regularly looked up porn with the mindset of "let's find the biggest number of inches I can go up to before the search function starts blatantly lying to me about it."

I'd most likely never realistically want a partner with an 11 inch dick (or bigger, though I suspect that's about the line where the titles become particularly misleading), but sometimes it's just interesting and fun to watch, you know?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reservoir Angel said:


> This is amazingly true. If people could see some of the porn I've looked for I'd never get a single date ever again. I mean sure I never get them anyway because I'm just terrible across the board, but the point stands.
> 
> To loop it back round, this is why despite my current experience limit with dick size being a solid 8", I have regularly looked up porn with the mindset of "let's find the biggest number of inches I can go up to before the search function starts blatantly lying to me about it."
> 
> I'd most likely never realistically want a partner with an 11 inch dick (or bigger, though I suspect that's about the line where the titles become particularly misleading), but sometimes it's just interesting and fun to watch, you know?


This is a pretty damn good example and your last sentiment summarizes the difference between porn and irl perfectly.

Wish more people, including men and women, realized this and realized majority of people think like this. A lot of people would probably not be as afraid of sex or have as low of self esteem towards themselves.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This is a pretty damn good example and your last sentiment summarizes the difference between porn and irl perfectly.
> 
> Wish more people, including men and women, realized this and realized majority of people think like this. A lot of people would probably not be as afraid of sex or have as low of self esteem towards themselves.


I honestly think porn is both one of the best things humans have invented and one of the worst.

On the positive side it's certainly helped contribute to the more sexually liberal attitude that exists today as opposed to the stifled, frigid conservatism of the olden days.

But on the negative side it's arguably crippled the self-esteem of so many people by presenting the unreal and the manufactured as the norm or the way sex should be.

Unrealistic expectations lead to disappointment, as I found out my first time.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Honestly even as a bloke I just find the whole idea of men really seeming to care how big their dick is to be hilarious. Plus I find it's often the ones who try and brag most that tend to be the most prone to exaggeration whereas the guys who just don't talk about it tend to be the more impressively-endowed.
> 
> Not every time, granted, but one does notice a pattern when you've somehow managed to find out the sizes of most of your friend's dicks and then some. Don't even ask how I managed to get that information out of them, I really don't know why they told me. Ego, most likely.
> 
> ...


Tell me about it. Also, the vast majority of men love to pretend that their dick (and a big/nice/well-working one) is the _only_ way to pleasure a woman ... Which is also pretty far from the truth. Penetration sex in and of itself is a boring and repetitive activity that does not do anything for women (and men) that like variety after some time ... Of course, women that like penetration will always like it, but even they do tend to want and expect variety after some time. 

Some blogger asked 500 of her followers once and determined that only 55% of straight women preferred penetration to oral sex (a big indicator that penetration isn't all they want). That's a very interesting fact that people don't even think about when it comes to sex. Doesn't help that most of these women then pretend or try to convince themselves that they actually do like penetration. 

In long term relationships after a certain amount of time penetrative sex no matter how good it it is just does not cut it for either the man or the woman - so whether a man has a great and amazing dick and the woman has perfect tits no longer matters. Even the best looking and most perfect dick and boobs in the world may not bring satisfaction to either of the couple. 

People who assume that penetrative sex is the only form of sex tend to realize very quickly in long term relationships that their prowess in bed can fail them much more regularly than they would like to believe. It doesn't help that half the time the women they're with also don't know what they really like and so they end up grinding against each other only to realize that there is very little pleasure to be had with just penetration. Variety is where it's at. If people aren't open to it, they can have the best looking dick in the world and they couldn't please the person they're with :shrug


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

no dicks required


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

This thread is fucking gross :ugh2

here's a fun fact. A Women's vagina can be measured from her mouth width :lmao :lmao


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

I feel like this is a good place to post this:


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

All that matters to me is that mine prevents me from rolling out of bed.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The porn industry is still a very specified market. On top of that, majority of pornstars do NOT have nor do their jobs demand boobs that large.
> 
> In fact, average pornstar bra size actually seems to be smaller than the normal average bra size . (take this with a grain of salt, because it is huffingtonpost)
> 
> ...


J? Jesus! That's gotta be killing your back. I knew 2 girls who had breast reductions in college one was a F and the other a DD but she was only like 5'4" 100 lbs and probably half that was titty lol. Have you thought about reduction? You don't sound very happy with them.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> J? Jesus! That's gotta be killing your back. I knew 2 girls who had breast reductions in college one was a F and the other a DD but she was only like 5'4" 100 lbs and probably half that was titty lol. Have you thought about reduction? You don't sound very happy with them.


I figure if I reach my goal weight and they're not a comfortable size then I will. But I'm not waiting until after I'm done with college. They don't cause as much back pain as you'd think, but I have a lot of upper body strength and a relatively broad, muscular back. 

It's more of annoying. Makes it difficult for me to do some yoga poses and stuff. On the plus size, great for hiding money and warming my hands. :lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

im 13 inches.... around


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

tits too big?

ive heard it all now.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Brie Mode said:


> I wish. Unfortunately I'm a man.


fair enough then bud, you have fun with that. and you may need a towel.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

whelp said:


> tits too big?
> 
> ive heard it all now.


Yes. :lmao There are some women who have legitimate health complications from being too busty. I wouldn't be surprised if I, myself, had a bit of nerve damage.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yes. :lmao There are some women who have legitimate health complications from being too busty. I wouldn't be surprised if I, myself, had a bit of nerve damage.


from a health perspective then fair enough but from a yay tits perspective then nah. they cant be too big.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

If my dick was 6 inches I'd jump off a fucking bridge and slit my throat on the way down to make sure I died. And tits can be too big for sure. An ex of mine (yes, a black one, I know you'll all ask) had massive tits and her back was hurting her constantly and it really effected her quality of life at times. Finding tops where your tits aren't hitting your chin and make you look respectable is a real struggle for some women. And then having to walk around as a woman with huge tits with guys commenting all the time and looking and shit? Fuck that noise.


----------



## Dykwia (Oct 4, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This is a pretty damn good example and your last sentiment summarizes the difference between porn and irl perfectly.


Yeah but sometimes it is a bit of both. That's why I like interracial porn. >


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Walls said:


> If my dick was 6 inches I'd jump off a fucking bridge and slit my throat on the way down to make sure I died. And tits can be too big for sure. An ex of mine (yes, a black one, I know you'll all ask) had massive tits and her back was hurting her constantly and it really effected her quality of life at times. Finding tops where your tits aren't hitting your chin and make you look respectable is a real struggle for some women. *And then having to walk around as a woman with huge tits with guys commenting all the time and looking and shit? Fuck that noise.*


:mj2 If only this worked for me. 

But you're right. Once it gets to the point where you can't enjoy your life to the fullest, it's time to do something about it.

Also :woah all dick sizes are someone's preference, man.


----------



## Dykwia (Oct 4, 2015)

Guys don't stare at your big boobs? Mine are nowhere near as big as yours and guys stare. Comments, not so much. Also, bigger dicks are better.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dykwia said:


> Guys don't stare at your big boobs? Mine are nowhere near as big as yours and guys stare. Comments, not so much. Also, bigger dicks are better.


Big boobs don't do anything if you're ugly af and kinda fat. :lmao No matter how big.

I don't think that's true. I really don't. And I don't guys or gals should feel that way, tbh.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

whelp said:


> from a health perspective then fair enough but from a yay tits perspective then nah. they cant be too big.


There is always a line where it becomes too big. It exists for dicks, it exists for tits, it exists for anything. Changes from person to person but it's always there.


----------



## Dykwia (Oct 4, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Big boobs don't do anything if you're ugly af and kinda fat. :lmao No matter how big.
> 
> I don't think that's true. I really don't. And I don't guys or gals should feel that way, tbh.


I'm sure you're pretty. 

And I'm not saying only big dicks are good, just that ones I have been with feel better. Everyone is different, it's true, but I guess you just have to experience to know what you like.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dykwia said:


> I'm sure you're pretty.
> 
> And I'm not saying only big dicks are good, just that ones I have been with feel better. Everyone is different, it's true, but I guess *you just have to experience to know what you like.*


Rubbing salt in that wound, mane. :mj2


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

I call it The Bitchtamer.


----------



## MarvelSH (Oct 14, 2015)

As long as you don't have a micropenis, you shoudn't be bothered about it


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Big boobs don't do anything if you're ugly af and kinda fat. :lmao No matter how big.
> *
> I don't think that's true. I really don't. And I don't guys or gals should feel that way, tbh*.


If a guy is 3 inches I'd say on average most women wouldn't be ok with that.I'm not implying all women want monster dicks but this whole debate over bigger not being better I find kind of silly. Lets say someone gives a B+ performance at 5 or 6 inches. I find it hard to believe that at 8 or 9 that same performance wouldn't be enhanced. As someone who avoided the "Irish Curse" completely and utterly and from many conversations with past partners of mine and female friends and acquaintances, I've literally never met a woman who didn't say bigger was better. I'm not saying they don't exist. I'm saying this because you said you don't think women and men should feel that way and in all reality the ratio of women who care to don't is one sided and I can guarantee you guys give a shit about their dick size. I dunno, the looks I've seen on faces at personal times of my life begs to differ that size doesn't matter.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Mastodonic said:


> I call it The Bitchtamer.


Mine's called the goat shaped destroyer :rock


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

At this point all this thread is doing for me is making me really want to end my dry spell. Thinking about dick size this much is very distracting.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Walls said:


> If a guy is 3 inches I'd say on average most women wouldn't be ok with that.I'm not implying all women want monster dicks but this whole debate over bigger not being better I find kind of silly. Lets say someone gives a B+ performance at 5 or 6 inches. I find it hard to believe that at 8 or 9 that same performance wouldn't be enhanced. As someone who avoided the "Irish Curse" completely and utterly and from many conversations with past partners of mine and female friends and acquaintances, I've literally never met a woman who didn't say bigger was better. I'm not saying they don't exist. I'm saying this because you said you don't think women and men should feel that way and in all reality the ratio of women who care to don't is one sided and I can guarantee you guys give a shit about their dick size. I dunno, the looks I've seen on faces at personal times of my life begs to differ that size doesn't matter.


The guy with the 5 incher gives an A+ effort for that B+ performance; the guy with the 10 incher gives a D- effort for a C+ performance.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't understand where this stereotype of guys with big dicks are lazy in bed and do nothing came from. It's something small dicked guys tell themselves so they don't feel as bad. 


"I may have a 5 inch dick but gee whiz do I put in an effort. Not like that hung gorilla with the 8 inch dick who obviously due to his dick size puts in no effort whatsoever, which ironically makes it bad for the guy too because guys do 95% of the work during sex all the time anyway so this doesn't really make sense but I have to tell myself this so I don't feel inadequate about my tiny dick."


These are facts. I feel bad for people with small dicks. We can do tits, we can give you a fake ass and fuck, they even have surgeries to re-tighten chick's pussies. But there is nothing for the small dick problem. And to have to walk around knowing you have that in your pants and every time you take those down in front of a chick you're just praying she's a nice person and all that shit about it. Life is hard enough.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm fairly comfortable with my cock size. I don't understand why people are so insecure about it.


----------

